# Lettere ai polacchi in Italia: "Preparatevi alla guerra. Leva militare o via cittadinanza."



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
> Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
> Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.



Che bello, eh?


----------



## morokan (8 Aprile 2022)

comincia a preoccupare la situazione......


----------



## Devil man (8 Aprile 2022)

da quando è arrivato nonno Joe il mondo è un posto migliore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> da quando è arrivato nonno Joe il mondo è un posto migliore



Non a caso il suo discorso più "feroce" l'ha fatto in Polonia... e il demone Kamala Harris si è mossa per andare solo in Polonia. Niente è fatto a caso.


----------



## Devil man (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
> Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
> Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.


cmq c'è da precisare che in queste lettere c'è scritto *di tenersi pronti per un eventuale precipitare della situazione nella guerra della Russia contro l'Ucraina*

e non di partire adesso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> cmq c'è da precisare che in queste lettere c'è scritto *di tenersi pronti per un eventuale precipitare della situazione nella guerra della Russia contro l'Ucraina*
> 
> e non di partire adesso



Pronti per la guerra, ma la leva da quel che ho capito la devono fare.


----------



## Raryof (8 Aprile 2022)

Eh sì cosa vuoi che conti l'Italia, manco esiste, totalmente bypassata.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2022)

C'è ancora chi ha il coraggio di dire "viva" al nostro governo???


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> cmq c'è da precisare che in queste lettere c'è scritto *di tenersi pronti per un eventuale precipitare della situazione nella guerra della Russia contro l'Ucraina*
> 
> e non di partire adesso



Vero,però la Polonia è la prima (subito dopo gli usa) a cui prudono le mani per intervenire militarmente.
E se questi imbecilli fanno qualche cagata,poi ne risponderemo tutti


----------



## Swaitak (8 Aprile 2022)

povero Piatek


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Aprile 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> comincia a preoccupare la situazione......


Purtroppo hai ragione. Soprattutto perché siamo arrivati a 45 giorni di guerra, di guerra vera. 
La Russia sta perdendo ma non può permettersi di perdere. In più quello che stanno facendo gli invasori sul suolo ucraino è ogni giorno più sconvolgente, il rischio di escalation è davvero concreto. In più Biden non si sta dimostrando all'altezza, l'Europa è per l'ennesima volta non abbastanza unita e forte.. tutti ingredienti esplosivi.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2022)

Il DITTATORE Orban è per la neutralità. Stranamente, tutti questi che fanno scelte ragionevoli sono tutti bistrattati dai soliti mass media corrotti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il DITTATORE Orban è per la neutralità. Stranamente, tutti questi che fanno scelte ragionevoli sono tutti bistrattati dai soliti mass media corrotti.


Non è detto che la neutralità sia una scelta apprezzabile. E' una questione profondamente complessa e con mille sfaccettature, ma sinceramente non trovo giusto restare neutrali davanti all'invasione di una nazione. Essere neutrali perchè tocca ad altri è una scelta ipocrita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il DITTATORE Orban è per la neutralità. Stranamente, tutti questi che fanno scelte ragionevoli sono tutti bistrattati dai soliti mass media corrotti.


Anche il Belgio era neutrale. Guarda che fine ha fatto nelle guerre mondiali.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che la neutralità sia una scelta apprezzabile. E' una questione profondamente complessa e con mille sfaccettature, ma sinceramente non trovo giusto restare neutrali davanti all'invasione di una nazione. Essere neutrali perchè tocca ad altri è una scelta ipocrita.


Proprio perchè è una situazione complessa, niente è peggio di un'entrata in guerra. Poi voglio vedere nello scenario peggiore se si faranno ancora questi ragionamenti populisti. Ci pensassero gli USA e basta, se proprio vogliono.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche il Belgio era neutrale. Guarda che fine ha fatto nelle guerre mondiali.


Quindi sei favorevole ad un'entrata in guerra?


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
> Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
> Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.


Riderò come un pazzo quando arriverà la medesima lettera a tutti i "bisogna fare la guerra alla Russia"


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
> Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
> Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.


Mah dubito fortemente che in Polonia scoppi qualcosa dato che sono pieni di basi e militari Usa(mi pare che circa un anno fa moltissimi militari americani si sono spostati dalla germania alla polonia)


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vero,però la Polonia è la prima (subito dopo gli usa) a cui prudono le mani per intervenire militarmente.
> E se questi imbecilli fanno qualche cagata,poi ne risponderemo tutti


intendi dal momento che la Polonia è nella NATO?

Beh ma in realtà no..non è che se un paese nato si sveglia e attacca qualcuno tutta la nato entra in guerra..al contrairo è piu facile che venga espulsa

diverso ovviamente se viene attaccato un paese nato...ma questo è ovvio sennò sarebbe carta straccia...


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2022)

La cosa "interessante" è che non capisco come potrebbe la Russia opporsi a tutto l'Occidente, anche con la Cina che le viene dietro, in una guerra convenzionale. Tuttavia qualcosa che livelli la situazione immagino avverrà, dal momento che dò per scontato che quel blocco si continuerà a muovere bellicosamente.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che bello, eh?


La Polonia sta un po’ esagerando però. Poi mi sale lo sterminio…


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> *La cosa "interessante" è che non capisco come potrebbe la Russia opporsi a tutto l'Occidente, anche con la Cina che le viene dietro, in una guerra convenzionale*. Tuttavia qualcosa che livelli la situazione immagino avverrà, dal momento che dò per scontato che quel blocco si continuerà a muovere bellicosamente.


in nessun modo...infatti fanno leva sul fatto che alla fine nessuno farà mai una reale guerra mondiale e quindi pensano di fare come vogliono

ps: in ogni caso la Cina che fa una guerra mondiale schierandosi con la Russia (ma anche con gli USA) non ci credo manco se la vedo


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vero,però la Polonia è la prima (subito dopo gli usa) a cui prudono le mani per intervenire militarmente.
> E se questi imbecilli fanno qualche cagata,poi ne risponderemo tutti


Io li farei sterminare completamente, guarda un po’..


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in nessun modo...infatti fanno leva sul fatto che alla fine nessuno farà mai una reale guerra mondiale e quindi pensano di fare come vogliono
> 
> ps: in ogni caso la Cina che fa una guerra mondiale schierandosi con la Russia (ma anche con gli USA) non ci credo manco se la vedo



Non sarei così categorico, magari ci tirano addosso come carne da macello il milione di soldatini di Ciccio Kim prima.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che la neutralità sia una scelta apprezzabile. E' una questione profondamente complessa e con mille sfaccettature, ma sinceramente non trovo giusto restare neutrali davanti all'invasione di una nazione. Essere neutrali perchè tocca ad altri è una scelta ipocrita.


Ma con questi discorsi da populista ce l’ho duro che ci facciamo? Quindi secondo te è giusto scatenare una guerra per una faida in cui non c’entri nulla? E sei disposto a far morire la tua gente? Davvero rabbrividisco e non capisco. Se si dovesse entrare in guerra ogni volta che un’altra nazione è in guerra, il mondo sarebbe finito secoli fa. Chi parla di neutralità ha il sale in zucca e capisce che non è il caso di andarsi a suicidare in una guerra mondiale?
È ipocrita invece dire il contrario. Se sentite il bisogno, arruolatevi e andate a combattere no?


----------



## sunburn (8 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> diverso ovviamente se viene attaccato un paese nato...ma questo è ovvio sennò sarebbe carta straccia...


In realtà nell’art 5 l’intervento armato da parte degli altri Paesi NATO è una delle possibili opzioni in caso di aggressione ai danni di uno Stato membro: “assisterà la parte o le parti così attaccate intraprendendo immediatamente, individualmente e di concerto con le altre parti, l'azione che giudicherà necessaria, ivi compreso l'uso della forza armata”.

Insomma, volendo potremmo sequestrare un paio di moto d’acqua ad Abramovich e ciao…


----------



## Milanoide (8 Aprile 2022)

Al di là degli eventi militari in quella regione, vi sono sommovimenti nei mercati, anche di medio periodo, che evidenziano un confronto fra blocchi.
Pensare di non potersi schierare e sfuggire al confronto a mio parere è illusorio.
Sto parlando di questioni che colpirebbero il benessere complessivo dell'occidente, compreso quello degli attuali riluttanti al coinvolgimento.
Poi si, certo, contiamo come il due di picche.
Se vi evidenziassi alcune situazioni di mercato con un evidente potentato cinese salireste a bordo. Mi metterei da ora in poi nello stato d'animo che la Russia ha gia perso, ma non deve essere persa alla causa occidentale. Perché quello che si muove li sotto è molto più preoccupante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quindi sei favorevole ad un'entrata in guerra?


Solo qualora diventasse inevitabile.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2022)

attenzione attenzione

TGCOM24 

Cremlino: *l'operazione speciale potrebbe finire presto. gli obiettivi sono stati raggiunti"*


----------



## mabadi (8 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> attenzione attenzione
> 
> TGCOM24
> 
> Cremlino: *l'operazione speciale potrebbe finire presto. gli obiettivi sono stati raggiunti"*


Un successone della Russia


----------



## ignaxio (8 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Un successone della Russia


Dopo lo scudetto di Cartone, la guerra di cartone


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Riderò come un pazzo quando arriverà la medesima lettera a tutti i "bisogna fare la guerra alla Russia"



Chi fa lo sborone di solito è ammanicato in qualche modo e sicuro si farà riformare per un'unghia del piede incarnita. Un po' come col green pass pippo franco edition


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (8 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La Polonia sta un po’ esagerando però. Poi mi sale lo sterminio…


Anche te quando ascolti Wagner hai voglia di invadere la Polonia? cit


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi fa lo sborone di solito è ammanicato in qualche modo e sicuro si farà riformare per un'unghia del piede incarnita. Un po' come col green pass pippo franco edition


In caso di guerra dovrebbero avere conoscenze davvero molto in alto per essere scartati, non sarà come gli ultimi anni di leva obbligatoria dove bastava una pressione minima di 79 per essere abile di quarta


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> attenzione attenzione
> 
> TGCOM24
> 
> Cremlino: *l'operazione speciale potrebbe finire presto. gli obiettivi sono stati raggiunti"*


Ma magari.... É che questi ogni volta che pare stiano calando il tiro in realtà lo alzano


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
> Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
> Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.



In un'intervista di questi giorni, il vecchio braccio destro e consigliere di Putin, ha detto, in un ampio discorso ovviamente, che l' Italia non è assolutamente in grado di difendersi da sola.
E cosi molte altre nazioni europee, a causa del risparmio militare in primis.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> attenzione attenzione
> 
> TGCOM24
> 
> Cremlino: *l'operazione speciale potrebbe finire presto. gli obiettivi sono stati raggiunti"*


allora è la fine (trollo)


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi fa lo sborone di solito è ammanicato in qualche modo e sicuro si farà riformare per un'unghia del piede incarnita. Un po' come col green pass pippo franco edition



Beh dai, ho dato alla difesa circa 30.000 euro dei miei guadagni, e immagino più o meno tutti, io non vado di certo.

Il mio contributo l'ho già dato


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In un'intervista di questi giorni, il vecchio braccio destro e consigliere di Putin, ha detto, in un ampio discorso ovviamente, che l' Italia non è assolutamente in grado di difendersi da sola.
> E cosi molte altre nazioni europee, a causa del risparmio militare in primis.



Magari è anche vero, ma è per quello che c'è la NATO, magari nelle amnesie russe ogni tanto si perdono anche questo dettaglio. O vogliono sfidarci a singolar tenzone?

Ciò detto, suddetto consigliori è consapevole di aver preso belle scoppole fino ad adesso, da una nazione a due passi da casa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In un'intervista di questi giorni, il vecchio braccio destro e consigliere di Putin, ha detto, in un ampio discorso ovviamente, che l' Italia non è assolutamente in grado di difendersi da sola.
> E cosi molte altre nazioni europee, a causa del risparmio militare in primis.



Onestamente vedendo la figura barbina che stanno facendo in Ucraina credo che l'esercito italiano se ben guidato potrebbe tranquillamente sfanculare i russi. Il tutto senza considerare le testate nucleari americane presenti sul territorio. Alla fine per evitare aggressioni serie basta tenere armi nucleari all'avanguardia. Nessuna potenza guarda caso ha mai attaccato in maniera diretta chi ha il nucleare.

Puoi essere il paese più ridicolo del mondo e con 100 soldati, ma basta tenere una 50ina di testate nucleare cazzute che nessuno ti attacca.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Anche te quando ascolti Wagner hai voglia di invadere la Polonia? cit


Tutti vogliono invadere la Polonia


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma magari.... É che questi ogni volta che pare stiano calando il tiro in realtà lo alzano


Infatti a me preoccupa più quando fanno queste dichiarazioni che le sparate sul nucleare. Il giorno prima dell'invasione il ministro degli esteri russo: "Non vi sarà alcuna invasione, è solo isteria occidentale".


----------



## mabadi (8 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutti vogliono invadere la Polonia


Così non partecipa ai mondiali.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

qualche settimana fa ricordate che si era sparsa la voce sull'Italia pure ?
si ironizzava a riguardo...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2022)

Quindi fatemi capire. La Russia è stata costretta a lasciare Kiev e tornare nelle due regione perché non riesce a gestire e conquistare la capitale, e dovrebbe andare a prendersi la Polonia, i baltici, la Svezia, la Finlandia e marte? Okay


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

*A Vicenza ieri sera è stato bloccato Il lago dei cigni a teatro, perchè il compositore è russo e i ballerini ucraini
Alt direttamente dal ministero della Cultura ucraino.*


ahhh l'arte che unisce i popoli...


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
> Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
> Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.



Quest' altri poi... Ormai sono arrivato alla certezza che la Nato sia un ammasso di idioti guerrafondai capitanati dall' attacca brighe numero uno al mondo. Chissa' cosa accadra' con questi idioti dopo che questa guerra sarà finita. Magari si inventeranno un nuovo nemico da Aldebaran che li vuole invadere.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *A Vicenza ieri sera è stato bloccato Il lago dei cigni a teatro, perchè il compositore è russo e i ballerini ucraini
> Alt direttamente dal ministero della Cultura ucraino.*
> 
> 
> ahhh l'arte che unisce i popoli...



Quindi, oltre ad essere commissariati dagli americani,ci facciamo dire cosa fare a casa nostra dal ministero della cultura ucraino


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2022)

sembra che gli USA e la NATO siano pronti a gonfiare come tacchini gli ucraini di armi

Blinken ha dichiarato che per ogni tank russo forniranno 10 sistemi anticarro..GB pronti a inviare 100milioni di sterline in armi antiaeree

ieri leggevo (il problema è che non mi ricordo chi) che al pentagono sono convinti di poterla realmente vincere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quindi, oltre ad essere commissariati dagli americani,ci facciamo dire cosa fare a casa nostra dal ministero della cultura ucraino



Giusto così,noi siamo gli zerbini degli zerbini.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Huffington Post, stanno arrivando lettere agli uomini polacchi residenti in Italia e ai loro figli maggiorenni, da parte del ministero della Difesa di Varsavia.
> Ai ragazzi viene chiesto di considerarsi riservisti e di andare a svolgere l'obbligo di leva in patria. Nel caso non volessero farlo, a quelli con la doppia nazionalità viene chiesto di rinunciare alla cittadinanza polacca.
> Nella lettera si cita la possibile estensione del conflitto in Ucraina.



Mi sa tanto che in Polonia qualcuno ha fatto più danni che in Ucraina.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto così,noi siamo gli zerbini degli zerbini.



Passi gli yankee che hanno vinto la seconda guerra mondiale ma ora farsi dare ordini anche dagli Ucraini è davvero da ridere.
Ci siamo castrati aiutandoli e ora ci facciamo comandare da gente di cui si dimenticheranno tutti, soprattutto quei vigliacchi a stelle e strisce, 10 minuti dopo la fine della Guerra.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

*riepilogo delle ultime bufale ucraine e rilanciata dagli strilloni dei nostri media:*

-ragazza di Mariupol con pigiama a pois rapita dai russi ---> solo tornata a casa ed intervistata, sta alla grande

-forni crematori ambulanti usati dai russi per bruciare defunti ---> non esistono, foto prese dal 2013

-battaglione siberiano per presunti crimini a Bucha ---> gente mai stata là, pure imbarazzati nelle interviste, foto del 2019


to be continued...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quindi fatemi capire. La Russia è stata costretta a lasciare Kiev e tornare nelle due regione perché non riesce a gestire e conquistare la capitale, e dovrebbe andare a prendersi la Polonia, i baltici, la Svezia, la Finlandia e marte? Okay


Certo non lo sapevi? Poi da sola contro tutta la NATO. Putin gioca a risiko, se non lo fermiamo conquisterà tutto il mondo è finirà come The Man in the High Castle ma in salsa russa!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo non lo sapevi? Poi da sola contro tutta la NATO. Putin gioca a risiko, se non lo fermiamo conquisterà tutto il mondo è finirà come The Man in the High Castle ma in salsa russa!



Per giustificare la guerra che hanno in mente i salvatori dell’Universo devono pur far credere che tutto il Mondo è a rischio.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo non lo sapevi? Poi da sola contro tutta la NATO. Putin gioca a risiko, se non lo fermiamo conquisterà tutto il mondo è finirà come The Man in the High Castle ma in salsa russa!



Non ti dispiace se faccio uno screenshot a queste parole, vero?


----------



## vota DC (8 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche il Belgio era neutrale. Guarda che fine ha fatto nelle guerre mondiali.


L'Ungheria fa parte della Nato ma ha detto chiaramente che non manderà armi e soldati perché l'ucraina ha attuato una persecuzione senza senso contro le minoranze. Nel caso dell'Ungheria abbiamo il governo ungherese che ha accusato quello ucraino di avere mandato i commando nella transcarpazia e l'Ucraina che ha impedito ai diplomatici ungheresi di fare controlli in quella regione di cui nessuno sa niente.

I polacchi sono 2 milioni in Ucraina nella zona di Leopoli. Se non inviano una presenza militare..... Zelensky ha detto che sono solo centomila quindi senza nessun controllo è già pronto a spedirli nei lager.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *riepilogo delle ultime bufale ucraine e rilanciata dagli strilloni dei nostri media:*
> 
> -ragazza di Mariupol con pigiama a pois rapita dai russi ---> solo tornata a casa ed intervistata, sta alla grande
> 
> ...



Vediamo ora gli Yankee cosa si inventanoGenocidio degli scoiattoli ucraini da parte dei russi cattivi è la più quotata


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'Ungheria fa parte della Nato ma ha detto chiaramente che non manderà armi e soldati perché l'ucraina ha attuato una persecuzione senza senso contro le minoranze. Nel caso dell'Ungheria abbiamo il governo ungherese che ha accusato quello ucraino di avere mandato i commando nella transcarpazia e l'Ucraina che ha impedito ai diplomatici ungheresi di fare controlli in quella regione di cui nessuno sa niente.
> 
> I polacchi sono 2 milioni in Ucraina nella zona di Leopoli. Se non inviano una presenza militare..... Zelensky ha detto che sono solo centomila quindi senza nessun controllo è già pronto a spedirli nei lager.



Ah, quindi se sei nella Nato e nella UE contemporaneamente puoi rifiutarti di partecipare a questa crociata?? Urka, chissà perché non ci abbiamo pensato anche noi


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi se sei nella Nato e nella UE contemporaneamente puoi rifiutarti di partecipare a questa crociata?? Urka, chissà perché non ci abbiamo pensato anche noi



Ecco, l'Ungheria per esempio è un caso di allargamento ad est cialtrone della Nato.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ecco, l'Ungheria per esempio è un caso di allargamento ad est cialtrone della Nato.



La Nato stessa è una porcheria e chiunque ne fa parte.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La Nato stessa è una porcheria e chiunque ne fa parte.



L'Ungheria a mio parere non sarebbe dovuta entrare nemmeno nell'UE, anche quella dirai essere una porcheria, ma bene o male ci tengono in piedi entrambe.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'Ungheria a mio parere non sarebbe dovuta entrare nemmeno nell'UE, anche quella dirai essere una porcheria, ma bene o male ci tengono in piedi entrambe.



Io direi molto male ma de gustibus non disputandum.


----------



## vota DC (8 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ecco, l'Ungheria per esempio è un caso di allargamento ad est cialtrone della Nato.


La Francia fa parte della Nato.

Seconda guerra civile libica: Haftar supportato da Russia e Francia vs Serraj riconosciuto da Usa e supportato da Italia e Turchia.

Guerra civile nigeriana: governo nigeriano supportato da Usa e Regno Unito vs ribelli del Biafra supportati da Francia e Cina....2 milioni di morti.

Begli alleati. Gli ungheresi non hanno mai mandato truppe contro. Al massimo non hanno fornito supporto. Poi credo anche l'Italia smetterà di fornire armi se ci sono altri casi Rocchelli.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per giustificare la guerra che hanno in mente i salvatori dell’Universo devono pur far credere che tutto il Mondo è a rischio.


Eh beh ovvio no? Ci sono in gioco le sorti dell’universo!


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non ti dispiace se faccio uno screenshot a queste parole, vero?


Fai quello che credi 
Io se avessi dovuto fare screenshot di certe cose in questi anni, non mi sarebbero bastati 50 tera di spazio


----------



## hakaishin (8 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'Ungheria fa parte della Nato ma ha detto chiaramente che non manderà armi e soldati perché l'ucraina ha attuato una persecuzione senza senso contro le minoranze. Nel caso dell'Ungheria abbiamo il governo ungherese che ha accusato quello ucraino di avere mandato i commando nella transcarpazia e l'Ucraina che ha impedito ai diplomatici ungheresi di fare controlli in quella regione di cui nessuno sa niente.
> 
> I polacchi sono 2 milioni in Ucraina nella zona di Leopoli. Se non inviano una presenza militare..... Zelensky ha detto che sono solo centomila quindi senza nessun controllo è già pronto a spedirli nei lager.


Eh ma per la santissima Ucraina devono intervenire! Cattiva Ungheria, cattiva!


----------



## gabri65 (8 Aprile 2022)

Io la leva l'ho fatta, e ne sono orgoglioso.

Ci vorrebbe a qualcuno che dico io, per imparare un po' di rispetto.

Detto questo, il mondo sta andando a rotoli. Felice di aver vissuto momenti che altri nemmeno si sognano.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

*Sleepy Joe ammette di rifornire l'Ucraina da oltre un anno prima:

"Dall’inizio della mia amministrazione* gli Stati Uniti hanno fatto della consegna di apparecchiature militari all’Ucraina per difendersi dalla Russia una priorità"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sleepy Joe ammette di rifornire l'Ucraina da oltre un anno prima:
> 
> "Dall’inizio della mia amministrazione* gli Stati Uniti hanno fatto della consegna di apparecchiature militari all’Ucraina per difendersi dalla Russia una priorità"



Ma dai, gli USA non hanno alcun interesse in Ucraina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sleepy Joe ammette di rifornire l'Ucraina da oltre un anno prima:
> 
> "Dall’inizio della mia amministrazione* gli Stati Uniti hanno fatto della consegna di apparecchiature militari all’Ucraina per difendersi dalla Russia una priorità"



Caspita,più o meno da quando il figlio si è intrallazzato con i laboratori chimici in ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caspita,più o meno da quando il figlio si è intrallazzato con i laboratori chimici in ucraina



È solo un caso


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sleepy Joe ammette di rifornire l'Ucraina da oltre un anno prima:
> 
> "Dall’inizio della mia amministrazione* gli Stati Uniti hanno fatto della consegna di apparecchiature militari all’Ucraina per difendersi dalla Russia una priorità"


lungimirante...anche se credo non sia stata un'iniziativa sua

comunque qualche frutto si vede in effetti...anche se dall'altra c'è pur sempre una potenza...ridimensionata e forse sopravvalutata ma sempre potenza resta


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lungimirante...anche se credo non sia stata un'iniziativa sua
> 
> comunque qualche frutto si vede in effetti...anche se dall'altra c'è pur sempre una potenza...ridimensionata e forse sopravvalutata ma sempre potenza resta


direi demenza senile nel confermare pubblicamente come valida una delle motivazioni per l'invasione


----------



## Devil man (8 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *riepilogo delle ultime bufale ucraine e rilanciata dagli strilloni dei nostri media:*
> 
> -ragazza di Mariupol con pigiama a pois rapita dai russi ---> solo tornata a casa ed intervistata, sta alla grande
> 
> ...



È un casino... Questa guerra gronda di fake news e si fa fatica a capire chi ha fatto cosa.. anche per il discorso di Bucha girano molti debunk convincenti in giro...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

La Von der Leyen ha dichiarato che presto l’Ucraina sarà nella Ue e si è detta convinta che Kiev vincerà la guerra.

Zelensky ha ringraziato la UE ma ha chiesto di aumentare le sanzioni contro la Russia.

Il Presidente Ucraino ha dichiarato che il miglior modo di proteggere il mondo dalla tirannia è aiutare l’Ucraina fornendo le armi che hanno chiesto e che l’occidente ha. Secondo Zelensky se l’Ucraina otterrà le armi di cui la vittoria del popolo ucraino arriverà prima. Per Zelensky qualsiasi rallentamento o rifiuto di fornire tali armi significa che alcuni politici vogliono aiutare maggiormente la dirigenza russa rispetto che a loro.



Questo continua a pretendere, lo hanno messo al centro del Mondo. Della pace non parla proprio.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, gli USA non hanno alcun interesse in Ucraina


Men che meno biden, uomo integerrimo


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Von der Leyen ha dichiarato che presto l’Ucraina sarà nella Ue e si è detta convinta che Kiev vincerà la guerra.
> 
> Zelensky ha ringraziato la UE ma ha chiesto di aumentare le sanzioni contro la Russia.
> 
> ...


Ah proprio così? Ucraina subito dentro l’Ue senza manco i tempi tecnici e i requisiti? Che bello dai, in effetti loro sono gli “AGGREDITIH” quindi tutto giusto.
Mamma mia che dramma sarà da ora in poi…

Ribadisco che Apostolesky è un babbeo


----------



## __king george__ (9 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È un casino... Questa guerra gronda di fake news e si fa fatica a capire chi ha fatto cosa.. anche per il discorso di Bucha girano molti debunk convincenti in giro...


non sono debunker...sono pezzi di m...che cercano di negare la realtà per non si sa quale motivo

dissacrano la memoria di chi è morto con teorie assurde..mi fanno vomitare perchè sono in cattivafede

vorrei averne uno davanti in carne e ossa giuro

non ce l'ho con nessuno di voi ma con questi che si impegnano a cercare di mescolare le acque solo per il gusto di farlo

auguro a loro di avere una figlia stuprata e uccisa se lo meritano

(ovviamente non se lo merita lei ma loro se lo meriterebbero)

scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Men che meno biden, uomo integerrimo



A discolpa di Biden bisogna dire che - per come è combinato - è probabile che non lo sappia nemmeno lui stesso se ha interessi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah proprio così? Ucraina subito dentro l’Ue senza manco i tempi tecnici e i requisiti? Che bello dai, in effetti loro sono gli “AGGREDITIH” quindi tutto giusto.
> Mamma mia che dramma sarà da ora in poi…
> 
> Ribadisco che Apostolesky è un *******



A Zelensky hanno dato un questionario da compilare. Magari con le risposte pronte


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A discolpa di Biden bisogna dire che - per come è combinato - è probabile che non lo sappia nemmeno lui stesso se ha interessi.


Si ma in nome di questa guerra santa è tutto giusto 
Certo che dichiarare certe cose vuol dire servire cioccolatini su un piatto d’argento ai russi


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non sono debunker...sono pezzi di m...che cercano di negare la realtà per non si sa quale motivo
> 
> dissacrano la memoria di chi è morto con teorie assurde..mi fanno vomitare perchè sono in cattivafede
> 
> ...


Meeenchia, state messi male eh..


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2022)

questi andrebbero isolati a vita, non dal 17% del pianeta che sta facendo sanzioni alla Russia ma proprio dal sistema solare compreso il futuro su Marte
ogni volta che c'è una crisi, già è tanto che non la creino loro peraltro, non mancano mai insieme agli amici agenzie di rating che sono sciacalli per definizione



>


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questi andrebbero isolati a vita, non dal 17% del pianeta che sta facendo sanzioni alla Russia ma proprio dal sistema solare compreso il futuro su Marte
> ogni volta che c'è una crisi, già è tanto che non la creino loro peraltro, non mancano mai insieme agli amici agenzie di rating che sono sciacalli per definizione



Ufficialmente loro sono benefattori.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questi andrebbero isolati a vita, non dal 17% del pianeta che sta facendo sanzioni alla Russia ma proprio dal sistema solare compreso il futuro su Marte
> ogni volta che c'è una crisi, già è tanto che non la creino loro peraltro, non mancano mai insieme agli amici agenzie di rating che sono sciacalli per definizione


Solito schifo con la vendita allo scoperto probabilmente. Speculatori della peggior specie.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questi andrebbero isolati a vita, non dal 17% del pianeta che sta facendo sanzioni alla Russia ma proprio dal sistema solare compreso il futuro su Marte
> ogni volta che c'è una crisi, già è tanto che non la creino loro peraltro, non mancano mai insieme agli amici agenzie di rating che sono sciacalli per definizione


Sono i cugggini di quelli che vorrebbero la Lira per gli itagliani, mentre loro terrebbero i propri soldi in conti esteri.


----------



## sunburn (9 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non sono debunker...sono pezzi di m...che cercano di negare la realtà per non si sa quale motivo
> 
> dissacrano la memoria di chi è morto con teorie assurde..mi fanno vomitare perchè sono in cattivafede
> 
> ...


I cosiddetti debunker, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, sono in tutto e per tutto assimilabili a dei commercianti che vendono un prodotto: video, articoli ecc.
Se continuano a farlo è perché hanno un mercato. Quindi, in definitiva, il problema non sono loro ma l’opinione pubblica che su ogni cosa deve dividersi in fazioni l’un contro l’altra armata. E ciascun componente di una delle fazioni deve difendere e sminuire a ogni costo qualunque cosa venga fatta da chi appartiene alla propria fazione.
In questo contesto i cosiddetti debunker hanno vita facilissima, soprattutto considerato che mediamente si tende a prendere per vere le cose che confermano la propria posizione e ritenere false le altre.
La realtà è però molto più complessa e mal si presta a essere esplorata a 360 gradi in contesti(come tv, internet ecc) in cui il fine primario è destare scalpore per attirare l’attenzione del pubblico e, quindi, profitti.
Il tutto ulteriormente aggravato dal fatto che viviamo viviamo in un’epoca in cui lo sviluppo tecnologico consente di fare passare per vera qualunque cosa.

L’unica cosa certa è la barbarie della guerra: una riproduzione dello stato di natura, dell’homo homini lupus, in cui la totale assenza di controlli sul rispetto delle regole della civile convivenza fa sì che l’Uomo dia sfogo al suo istinto animalesco. E l’Uomo, tra tutti gli animali presenti sulla Terra, è di gran lunga quello capace dei comportamenti più spregevoli che si possano immaginare.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera Mosca è riportato che l’Ambasciatore russo negli USA ha dichiarato che c’è il rischio di una guerra Usa-Russia a causa della fornitura di armi e munizioni da parte dell’occidente all’Ucraina.​


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Leggo che i russi adesso si sarebbero messi anche a firmare bombe con tanto di dedica. Direi che è tutto molto credibile.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera Mosca è riportato che l’Ambasciatore russo negli USA ha dichiarato che c’è il rischio di una guerra Usa-Russia a causa della fornitura di armi e munizioni da parte dell’occidente all’Ucraina.​


Eh ma andava fatto cit.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2022)

Il 99% delle notizie che riceviamo tutti i giorni dai media è propaganda filo Ucraina in salsa filo-nato.
La propaganda di guerra è sempre falsa, da entrambe le parti. Sarà la storia a giudicare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Scintille tra Macron e il premier polacco  
Il premier polacco accusa Macron di non aver cavato un ragno dal buco nei suoi numerosissimi incontri/telefonate con Putin,sottolineando il fatto che con certe persone (come Hitler/Stalin/Putin) non si possa parlare di negoziati.

A stretto giro la risposta di Macron,che accusa il premier polacco di essere un antisemita di estrema destra che mette al bando le persone LGBT


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scintille tra Macron e il premier polacco
> Il premier polacco accusa Macron di non aver cavato un ragno dal buco nei suoi numerosissimi incontri/telefonate con Putin,sottolineando il fatto che con certe persone (come Hitler/Stalin/Putin) non si possa parlare di negoziati.
> 
> A stretto giro la risposta di Macron,che accusa il premier polacco di essere un antisemita di estrema destra che mette al bando le persone LGBT



I polacchi sono davvero pericolosi e non scherzo su questo. Hanno ambizioni mai sopite da potenza regionale e guardano da sempre alla Russia con aria di vendetta. È meglio che chi di dovere invece di sobillarlo metta loro un guinzaglio perché sono un ulteriore elemento di destabilizzazione nell' area.


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leggo che i russi adesso si sarebbero messi anche a firmare bombe con tanto di dedica. Direi che è tutto molto credibile.



Pare sia pratica comune farlo, invece. Non sono in genere scritte fatte poco prima del lancio, ma sono come delle personalizzazioni che i militari si divertono a fare.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> I polacchi sono davvero pericolosi e non scherzo su questo. Hanno ambizioni mai sopite da potenza regionale e guardano da sempre alla Russia con aria di vendetta. È meglio che chi di dovere invece di sobillarlo metta loro un guinzaglio perché sono un ulteriore elemento di destabilizzazione nell' area.


Infatti la Polonia è pericolosissima. La Nato/usa dovrebbe dare loro una bella regolata.
Io la farei sterminare al primo danno che combina


----------



## Swaitak (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scintille tra Macron e il premier polacco
> Il premier polacco accusa Macron di non aver cavato un ragno dal buco nei suoi numerosissimi incontri/telefonate con Putin,sottolineando il fatto che con certe persone (come Hitler/Stalin/Putin) non si possa parlare di negoziati.
> 
> A stretto giro la risposta di Macron,che accusa il premier polacco di essere un antisemita di estrema destra che mette al bando le persone LGBT


Gran risposta di Micron


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti la Polonia è pericolosissima. La Nato/usa dovrebbe dare loro una bella regolata.
> Io la farei sterminare al primo danno che combina



Sul fatto che siano un pò troppo sanguigni sulla faccenda concordo, però l'accusa è pertinente. Se Putin è veramente un epigono di quei due loschi figuri, hai voglia a parlare.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti la Polonia è pericolosissima. La Nato/usa dovrebbe dare loro una bella regolata.
> Io la farei sterminare al primo danno che combina



Sono tra i paesi falco della Nato che già di suo non è una organizzazione difensiva ma uno strumento militare di pressione militare e politico. Vedessero di calmare questi cani sciolti perché di salti in avanti in questa crisi da parte di nazionalisti revanscisti non ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh sì cosa vuoi che conti l'Italia, manco esiste, totalmente bypassata.


Sono cittadini polacchi cosa c'entra dove risiedono?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scintille tra Macron e il premier polacco
> Il premier polacco accusa Macron di non aver cavato un ragno dal buco nei suoi numerosissimi incontri/telefonate con Putin,sottolineando il fatto che con certe persone (come Hitler/Stalin/Putin) non si possa parlare di negoziati.
> 
> A stretto giro la risposta di Macron,che accusa il premier polacco di essere un antisemita di estrema destra che mette al bando le persone LGBT



Mi sa che pure la Polonia ha perso il senso della realtà.


----------



## danjr (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leggo che i russi adesso si sarebbero messi anche a firmare bombe con tanto di dedica. Direi che è tutto molto credibile.


È sempre stato fatto da tutti, niente di particolare


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono tra i paesi falco della Nato che già di suo non è una organizzazione difensiva ma uno strumento militare di pressione militare e politico. Vedessero di calmare questi cani sciolti perché di salti in avanti in questa crisi da parte di nazionalisti revanscisti non ne abbiamo bisogno.




La Nato è semplicemente il braccio armato a cui gli USA ricorrono quando le politiche espansionistiche non vanno per il verso giusto.


----------



## vota DC (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che siano un pò troppo sanguigni sulla faccenda concordo, però l'accusa è pertinente. Se Putin è veramente un epigono di quei due loschi figuri, hai voglia a parlare.


Non gliene frega nulla degli ucraini e sono sanguigni per cose che riguardano direttamente loro: hanno due milioni di polacchi da liberare....un conto è se sono perseguitati da Kiev, ma sotto Mosca sono perduti per sempre. E in più Putin ha ammazzato il presidente polacco e tutti i generali.... all'epoca Putin era l'idolo dell'occidente e i leader europei si sono rifiutati di andare al funerale del presidente polacco e hanno accusato il pilota di essersi voluto suicidare assieme allo stato maggiore polacco nonostante la scatola nera mostrasse che era esploso prima dell'impatto.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che siano un pò troppo sanguigni sulla faccenda concordo, però l'accusa è pertinente. Se Putin è veramente un epigono di quei due loschi figuri, hai voglia a parlare.


Ma di che avrebbe paura la Polonia?
Raga per cortesia…


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono tra i paesi falco della Nato che già di suo non è una organizzazione difensiva ma uno strumento militare di pressione militare e politico. Vedessero di calmare questi cani sciolti perché di salti in avanti in questa crisi da parte di nazionalisti revanscisti non ne abbiamo bisogno.


Dovrebbero darsi tutti una calmata a questo punto!


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non gliene frega nulla degli ucraini e sono sanguigni per cose che riguardano direttamente loro: hanno due milioni di polacchi da liberare....un conto è se sono perseguitati da Kiev, ma sotto Mosca sono perduti per sempre. E in più Putin ha ammazzato il presidente polacco e tutti i generali.... all'epoca Putin era l'idolo dell'occidente e i leader europei si sono rifiutati di andare al funerale del presidente polacco e hanno accusato il pilota di essersi voluto suicidare assieme allo stato maggiore polacco nonostante la scatola nera mostrasse che era esploso prima dell'impatto.



Quello che dici si aggiunge e fa cumulo. E da come lo dici, hanno ragioni piuttosto sode per essere sanguigni, mi sembra.


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma di che avrebbe paura la Polonia?
> Raga per cortesia…



Ad est hanno ben presente quanto possa essere infida la Russia, non si può biasimarli troppo.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ad est hanno ben presente quanto possa essere infida la Russia, non si può biasimarli troppo.



Quindi dopo l' Ucraina toccherà ai poveri polacchi perché Putin e stato maggiore russo giocando a Risiko tutto il giorno hanno perso il senso della realtà e non vedono l' ora di fare scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale. Del resto non era questa la narrazione allo scoppio della Guerra in Ucraina?


----------



## cris (9 Aprile 2022)

Non mi pare di leggere tutte le centinaia di civili torturati e vari crimini di guerra compiuti dai russi, che stanno goffamente e ridicolmente tentando di negare, in modi al limite della demenza.

A questo punto sicuramente non ce piu alcuna difesa dal punto di vista “eh da anni han ucciso i russofoni”… dato che di tutta risposta loro han invaso e massacrato civili.

Quindi ora che si fa?


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non mi pare di leggere tutte le centinaia di civili torturati e vari crimini di guerra compiuti dai russi, che stanno goffamente e ridicolmente tentando di negare, in modi al limite della demenza.
> 
> A questo punto sicuramente non ce piu alcuna difesa dal punto di vista “eh da anni han ucciso i russofoni”… dato che di tutta risposta loro han invaso e massacrato civili.
> 
> Quindi ora che si fa?



Chi vuole partire e arruolarsi è liberissim di farlo


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quindi dopo l' Ucraina toccherà ai poveri polacchi perché Putin e stato maggiore russo giocando a Risiko tutto il giorno hanno perso il senso della realtà e non vedono l' ora di fare scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale. Del resto non era questa la narrazione allo scoppio della Guerra in Ucraina?



Io non escludo niente. E nessuna nazione, soprattutto di una qualche vicinanza, dovrebbe farlo. Nato o non Nato. Oggi sul Corriere, parole dell'ambasciatore cinese in Russia al nostro:

: «State attenti, la Russia sa essere pericolosa», scusa se c'è chi non la prende come mero trick psicologico.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ad est hanno ben presente quanto possa essere infida la Russia, non si può biasimarli troppo.


Ma va….
Poi se vogliono scatenare un disastro, vadano pure ma soli e quel punto mi piacerebbe venissero disintegrati


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quindi dopo l' Ucraina toccherà ai poveri polacchi perché Putin e stato maggiore russo giocando a Risiko tutto il giorno hanno perso il senso della realtà e non vedono l' ora di fare scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale. Del resto non era questa la narrazione allo scoppio della Guerra in Ucraina?


Ma certo, Putin sta già spostando i carri armati dalla kamcatka alla Polonia 
Poveri polacchi sono a rischio


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io non escludo niente. E nessuna nazione, soprattutto di una qualche vicinanza, dovrebbe farlo. Nato o non Nato. Oggi sul Corriere, parole dell'ambasciatore cinese in Russia al nostro:
> 
> : «State attenti, la Russia sa essere pericolosa», scusa se c'è chi non la prende come mero trick psicologico.



Qui c'è da essere logici invece che pensare a simulazioni fantastiche di scenari bellici. La Polonia è nella Nato e sa che se fosse attaccata finirebbe il mondo quindi non ha niente da tenere. Siamo noi persone comuni ad essere minacciati dall' apocalisse se questi non vengono tenuti a bada, altroché storie.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qui c'è da essere logici invece che pensare a simulazioni fantastiche di scenari bellici. La Polonia è nella Nato e sa che se fosse attaccata finirebbe il mondo quindi non ha niente da tenere. Siamo noi persone comuni ad essere minacciati dall' apocalisse se questi non vengono tenuti a bada, altroché storie.


Game set e match


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non mi pare di leggere tutte le centinaia di civili torturati e vari crimini di guerra compiuti dai russi, che stanno goffamente e ridicolmente tentando di negare, in modi al limite della demenza.
> 
> A questo punto sicuramente non ce piu alcuna difesa dal punto di vista “eh da anni han ucciso i russofoni”… dato che di tutta risposta loro han invaso e massacrato civili.
> 
> Quindi ora che si fa?



Forse perchè è una guerra e in guerra si commettono le peggiori bestialità ?
Nessuno giustifica nessuno,ma i civili morti non erano quotati neanche 1.01.
E vedere ora che ci si strappa i capelli per i civili ucraini morti (quando zelensky per primo sapeva BENISSIMO a cosa andava incontro) a me sembra nient'altro che una sceneggiata napoletana,dal momento che in tutte le guerre i primi a farne le spese sono sempre gli innocenti.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse perchè è una guerra e in guerra si commettono le peggiori bestialità ?
> Nessuno giustifica nessuno,ma i civili morti non erano quotati neanche 1.01.
> E vedere ora che ci si strappa i capelli per i civili ucraini morti (quando zelensky per primo sapeva BENISSIMO a cosa andava incontro) a me sembra nient'altro che una sceneggiata napoletana,dal momento che in tutte le guerre i primi a farne le spese sono sempre gli innocenti.


Perfetto.
Oramai ogni cosa di sta guerra è intrisa di ipocrisia becera e populismo di bassa lega. Hai detto bene, sceneggiata napoletana


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma va….
> Poi se vogliono scatenare un disastro, vadano pure ma soli e quel punto mi piacerebbe venissero disintegrati



Riporto al fatto summenzionato, lo sbeffeggiamento polacco a Macron: manco quello possono fare?


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qui c'è da essere logici invece che pensare a simulazioni fantastiche di scenari bellici. La Polonia è nella Nato e sa che se fosse attaccata finirebbe il mondo quindi non ha niente da tenere. Siamo noi persone comuni ad essere minacciati dall' apocalisse se questi non vengono tenuti a bada, altroché storie.



Le simulazioni private di molti non prevedevano nemmeno l'invasione dell'Ucraina... che poi, la mobilitazione, la preparazione e la preoccupazione di uno stato ha ben donde di scaturire anche se quello ad essere bersagliato non sei tu ma uno stato vicino. Magari prima l'Ucraina, po la Moldavia... i campanelli non devono suonare?


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Riporto al fatto summenzionato, lo sbeffeggiamento polacco a Macron: manco quello possono fare?


Li hanno perfettamente ragione ma in una situazione tragica come questa, non credi che sarebbe meglio per tutti darsi una calmata, abbassare i toni ed evitare escalation?
Macron alla fine ha pure risposto bene dato che alla fine la Polonia parla bene ma razzola male come tutti i paesi slavi, che in fatto di democrazia sono indietro anni luce…
A ciascuno il suo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io non escludo niente. E nessuna nazione, soprattutto di una qualche vicinanza, dovrebbe farlo. Nato o non Nato. Oggi sul Corriere, parole dell'ambasciatore cinese in Russia al nostro:
> 
> *: **«State attenti, la Russia sa essere pericolosa», scusa se c'è chi non la prende come mero trick psicologico.*



Non ho letto l'articolo del corriere,magari l'hanno anche scritto,ma questa frase "ad effetto" come l'hai riportata tu è decontestualizzata.
Non è che l'ambasciatore cinese si è svegliato e ha riportato questa frase,ma era inserita in un discorso ben più ampio.

Il discorso di fondo dell'ambasciatore è che l'occidente continua a gettare benzina sul fuoco inviando armi ad oltranza all'ucraina.
Tonnellate e tonnellate di armi.
Poi quando i toni si accendono e l'escalation subisce una brutta accelerazione (come 1-2 settimane fa) l'occidente chiede alla Cina di spegnere questo fuoco e questo (per la Cina) non va bene.
Così (sempre per la Cina) queste continue sanzioni,questo continuo invio di armi e questo mettere la Russia in un angolo (dagli stati manovrati dal marionettista U.S.A) potrebbero scatenare qualcosa di ben più ampio e letale. Ecco a cosa si riferiva con il "sa essere pericolosa"

Non a caso la Cina ha sempre criticato la NATO da 1 mese a questa parte.


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li hanno perfettamente ragione ma in una situazione tragica come questa, non credi che sarebbe meglio per tutti darsi una calmata, abbassare i toni ed evitare escalation?
> Macron alla fine ha pure risposto bene dato che alla fine la Polonia parla bene ma razzola male come tutti i paesi slavi, che in fatto di democrazia sono indietro anni luce…
> A ciascuno il suo.



Ma le due cose non sono sullo stesso piano, che il premier polacco sia antisemita anti lbgt che c'azzecca con la postura da tenere con Putin? Anzi semmai i polacchi sono coerenti, sono pure anti Putin ed anti russi. 

Poi va bene non trascendere, ma certe cose vanno ormai dette fuori dai denti, d'altronde parte russa non si vede niente che faccia presagire alla ragionevolezza.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Le simulazioni private di molti non prevedevano nemmeno l'invasione dell'Ucraina... che poi, la mobilitazione, la preparazione e la preoccupazione di uno stato ha ben donde di scaturire anche se quello ad essere bersagliato non sei tu ma uno stato vicino. Magari prima l'Ucraina, po la Moldavia... i campanelli non devono suonare?



L' Ucraina non era ancora un paese Nato quindi in quel caso prestava il fianco in linea teorica ad un attacco. Qui siamo addirittura partiti da una notizia idiota di coscrizione obbligatoria in caso di guerra che sappiamo tutti benissimo essere estremamente risibile. Non è possibile una mobilitazione armata in caso di Guerra con la Russia. Non si farebbe nemmeno in tempo ad elaborare cartoline precetto per la guerra visto che il tutto terminerebbe in mezza giornata con la distruzione totale. Insomma continuiamo a dare corda ai media di regime.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse perchè è una guerra e in guerra si commettono le peggiori bestialità ?
> Nessuno giustifica nessuno,ma i civili morti non erano quotati neanche 1.01.
> E vedere ora che ci si strappa i capelli per i civili ucraini morti (quando zelensky per primo sapeva BENISSIMO a cosa andava incontro) a me sembra nient'altro che una sceneggiata napoletana,dal momento che in tutte le guerre i primi a farne le spese sono sempre gli innocenti.



Questa sembra la prima guerra della storia nella quale muoiono i civili. Pazzesco il potere della televisione. Altro che mezzo di comunicazione ormai defunto...


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> L' Ucraina non era ancora un paese Nato quindi in quel caso prestava il fianco in linea teorica ad un attacco. Qui siamo addirittura partiti da una notizia idiota di coscrizione obbligatoria in caso di guerra che sappiamo tutti benissimo essere estremamente risibile. Non è possibile una mobilitazione armata in caso di Guerra con la Russia. Non si farebbe nemmeno in tempo ad elaborare cartoline precetto per la guerra visto che il tutto terminerebbe in mezza giornata con la distruzione totale. Insomma continuiamo a dare corda ai media di regime.



La terza guerra mondiale non deve per forza essere nucleare, almeno non subito... Poi guarda, paura e mobilitazione causa Russia in Europa credo solo la Serbia e l'Austria non ne hanno. Ci sarà un motivo o sono tutti isterici...


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ho letto l'articolo del corriere,magari l'hanno anche scritto,ma questa frase "ad effetto" come l'hai riportata tu è decontestualizzata.
> Non è che l'ambasciatore cinese si è svegliato e ha riportato questa frase,ma era inserita in un discorso ben più ampio.
> 
> Il discorso di fondo dell'ambasciatore è che l'occidente continua a gettare benzina sul fuoco inviando armi ad oltranza all'ucraina.
> ...



Ormai le armi e le sanzioni sono state deliberate, il latte è già versato...ma la Russia deve piangere sé stessa. E se è pur vero che avevano minacciato ritorsioni severe sin dall'inizio, ulteriore ragione per stare all'occhio e non prendere tali frasi sottogamba.

La NATO del resto fa in buona parte quello che dovrebbe fare l'ONU.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa sembra la prima guerra della storia nella quale muoiono i civili. Pazzesco il potere della televisione. Altro che mezzo di comunicazione ormai defunto...



Basta vedere come "sdoganano" i corpi straziati dei civili e i morti nelle homepage dei siti, ormai nemmeno mettono la sfocatura della censura. Parlo sempre dei soliti due siti nazionali tromboni.
Non c'è più rispetto, né per i morti né per l'utenza sensibile, tutto deve essere dato in pasto per alimentare il megafono della cronaca. Come se morti orrendi e ingiuste, anche nel recente passato, non ci fossero mai state. Ma adesso c'è "fame di morte", e bisogna sbatterla in prima pagina con foto dell'orrore.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Basta vedere come "sdoganano" i corpi straziati dei civili e i morti nelle homepage dei siti, ormni nemmeno mettono la sfocatura della censura. Parlo sempre dei soliti due siti nazionali tromboni.
> Non c'è più rispetto, né per i morti né per l'utenza sensibile, tutto deve essere dato in pasto per alimentare il megafono della cronaca. Come se morti orrendi e ingiuste, anche nel recente passato, non ci fossero mai state. Ma adesso c'è "fame di morte", e bisogna sbatterla in prima pagina con foto dell'orrore.



Provate a contare quante volte nominano "Ucraina" e "Zelensky" e quanto volte nominavano "Covid". Chiamasi lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma le due cose non sono sullo stesso piano, che il premier polacco sia antisemita anti lbgt che c'azzecca con la postura da tenere con Putin? Anzi semmai i polacchi sono coerenti, sono pure anti Putin ed anti russi.
> 
> Poi va bene non trascendere, ma certe cose vanno ormai dette fuori dai denti, d'altronde parte russa non si vede niente che faccia presagire alla ragionevolezza.


Una nazione arretrata democraticamente come la Polonia deve stare ferma e zitta in questa situazione. Soprattutto considerando che fanno parte della nato e non hanno nulla da temere.

C’è solo da stare attenti e non esagerare: andate tutti voi che volete giocare a chi ce l’ha più duro, arruolatevi e andate no? Che aspettate?


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa sembra la prima guerra della storia nella quale muoiono i civili. Pazzesco il potere della televisione. Altro che mezzo di comunicazione ormai defunto...


Il potere dei social in un periodo di crisi totale, soprattutto culturale.
Anziché progredire, stiamo andando sempre più indietro.
Ci si erge contro un certo tipo di propaganda e poi però ti bevi tutta la propaganda di casa tua. Fantastico


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Una nazione arretrata democraticamente come la Polonia deve stare ferma e zitta in questa situazione. Soprattutto considerando che fanno parte della nato e non hanno nulla da temere.
> 
> C’è solo da stare attenti e non esagerare: andate tutti voi che volete giocare a chi ce l’ha più duro, arruolatevi e andate no? Che aspettate?



La Polonia nei limiti può dire un sacco di cose, c'hanno milioni di ucraini sul loro territorio e milioni di polacchi in Ucraina, a parte tutto. Credo che nessuno sia kamikaze in Europa, nemmeno i polacchi, ma è bene ricordare che taluni potrebbero preferire una fine spaventosa ad uno spavento senza fine...


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La terza guerra mondiale non deve per forza essere nucleare, almeno non subito... Poi guarda, paura e mobilitazione causa Russia in Europa credo solo la Serbia e l'Austria non ne hanno. Ci sarà un motivo o sono tutti isterici...



Sarà mica che gli isterici sono coloro che hanno avuto in passato motivi di scontro con la Russia? Polonia, Finlandia, paesi baltici? Ripeto : non mi meraviglio. È scattata dall' inizio il solito tram tam allarmistico verso espansioni della Russia nemmeno si giocasse a Risiko.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La Polonia nei limiti può dire un sacco di cose, c'hanno milioni di ucraini sul loro territorio e milioni di polacchi in Ucraina, a parte tutto. Credo che nessuno sia kamikaze in Europa, nemmeno i polacchi, ma è bene ricordare che taluni potrebbero preferire una fine spaventosa ad uno spavento senza fine...


si si vabbè 
Buon per voi. Ripeto arruolatevi, armatevi e partite in massa: buona fortuna!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2022)

*Boris Johnson a Kiev da Zelensky.
WSJ: "La Cina accelera sul nucleare per potenziale guerra futura con USA."*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson a Kiev da Zelensky.*


Di questi due non c'è da fidarsi. Claudio Lippi è un altro cagnolino degli USA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di questi due non c'è da fidarsi. Claudio Lippi è un altro cagnolino degli USA.



Lui, la Von Der Lyen, il vaticano, tutti in fila a Kiev adesso che non ci sono i carri armati... in guerra a morire ci spediscono gli altri, e non vedono l'ora....


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2022)

Quei maledetti figli di Putin bombardano granai, bloccano le navi e ordiscono varie manovre per complicarci la vita dal punto di vista alimentare.

Prevedo caxxi amari per i paesi più poveri.

Io forse pagherò 8 euro un chilo di pane, ma in certi paesi ci sarà carestia.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson a Kiev da Zelensky.
> WSJ: "La Cina accelera sul nucleare per potenziale guerra futura con USA."*


Troppe luci accese col sole fuori, se li vede Draghi..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson a Kiev da Zelensky.
> WSJ: "La Cina accelera sul nucleare per potenziale guerra futura con USA."*


Chissà che sbornia


----------



## pazzomania (9 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Chissà che sbornia



Ahahahaha me lo auguro.

Altrimenti sono solo due quaquaraquà


----------



## vota DC (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson a Kiev da Zelensky.
> WSJ: "La Cina accelera sul nucleare per potenziale guerra futura con USA."*


La Cina che accelera sul nucleare è la versione cinese delle dichiarazioni per rilassare gli animi ...lo sanno tutti che puntano a perfezionare le armi batteriologiche (tecnicamente virali) e usarle.


----------



## Riccardo88 (9 Aprile 2022)

Non mi arruolero fin quando non mi tocca difendere direttamente casa e famiglia, ma supporto al 100% chiunque voglia difendersi.
I polacchi hanno le loro ragioni per diffidare degli orchi, basta leggersi le affermazioni di Putin e della TV russa. 
Preparasi alla *difesa* e sanzionare ancora di più gli orchi, così magari se ne ritornano a casa.
Non capisco il "Risiko", questo è capace di invadere fra 5 anni la Polonia e minacciare di "cose mai viste nella storia dell'umanità" in caso qualcuno intervenisse.
A quel punto, sicuri che gli "ameriCani" interverrebbero attivando l'articolo 5 o sarebbe carta straccia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2022)

*Di Maio: "Siamo già in una guerra mondiale, ma non è militare.
Se la NATO decidesse di intervenire militarmente, l'Italia si opporrà a tale decisione."*


----------



## Shmuk (9 Aprile 2022)

*BERLUSCONI: " [PUTIN] ANZICHÈ PORTARE LA RUSSIA IN EUROPA, L’HA PORTATA NELLE BRACCIA DELLA CINA. PECCATO, PECCATO!" *


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Aprile 2022)

Punti di vista su chi a spinto chi
Staremo a vedere quali saranno i nuovi equilibri alla fine


----------



## Swaitak (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Siamo già in una guerra mondiale, ma non è militare.
> Se la NATO decidesse di intervenire militarmente, l'Italia si opporrà a tale decisione."*


e speriamo che le parole di giggino valgano almeno 1 cent


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Maio: "Siamo già in una guerra mondiale, ma non è militare.
> *Se la NATO decidesse di intervenire militarmente, l'Italia si opporrà a tale decisione."*



Come no 
Libia 2.0 : "noi non attacchiamo il nostro "amico" Gheddafi in prima persona,però vi concediamo l'uso delle nostre basi per far decollare i bombardieri"


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Aprile 2022)

Io sono sempre dalla parte di chi si difende.
E invece di prendere in giro i polacchi, dovreste provare a capirli e a studiare la loro storia.
Fatto sta che la Russia è un bluff gigantesco... I giorni passano, gli eccidi aumentano, ma passi avanti sul campo poco e nulla, default tecnico in corso e pure capo delle operazioni militari cambiato  
E continuano a parlare... il secondo esercito più forte del mondo ahahaha 
Una manica di criminali scappati di casa


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Siamo già in una guerra mondiale, ma non è militare.
> Se la NATO decidesse di intervenire militarmente, l'Italia si opporrà a tale decisione."*


O bravo, cacciate le palle una buona volta


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre dalla parte di chi si difende.


ti vedo parecchio coinvolto solo in questa vicenda, eppure ufficialmente ci sono 59 guerre nel mondo oggi...
ci sono pure invasi senza che abbiano fatto nulla, contrariamente all'Ucraina che ha sbagliato tutto e non ha fatto nulla per evitare questa situazione per poi fingere di cascare dalle nuvole agli occhi del mondo
diciamo che i diplomatici e gli ufficiali ucraini dovrebbero tornare a studiare ai corsi di formazione


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Siamo già in una guerra mondiale, ma non è militare.
> Se la NATO decidesse di intervenire militarmente, l'Italia si opporrà a tale decisione."*



In Usa avranno preso appunti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> O bravo, cacciate le palle una buona volta



Ma davvero credi che la posizione dell’Italia conti qualcosa?


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2022)

*Bloomberg dichiara che Shell continuerà ad acquistare petrolio russo, a patto che nel barile il 50,01% provenga da altrove così una miscela non russa.
è lo stesso metodo usato per aggirare sanzioni a Iran e Venezuela*


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credi che la posizione dell’Italia conti qualcosa?


No 
Ma fammi sperare no?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg dichiara che Shell continuerà ad acquistare petrolio russo, a patto che nel barile il 50,01% provenga da altrove così una miscela non russa.
> è lo stesso metodo usato per aggirare sanzioni a Iran e Venezuela*



Una genialata


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No
> Ma fammi sperare no?




Contento tu.  

A me ormai Di Maio fa tenerezza.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Contento tu.
> 
> A me ormai Di Maio fa tenerezza.


Anche a me


----------



## Swaitak (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg dichiara che Shell continuerà ad acquistare petrolio russo, a patto che nel barile il 50,01% provenga da altrove così una miscela non russa.
> è lo stesso metodo usato per aggirare sanzioni a Iran e Venezuela*


una specie di russianwashing


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg dichiara che Shell continuerà ad acquistare petrolio russo, a patto che nel barile il 50,01% provenga da altrove così una miscela non russa.
> è lo stesso metodo usato per aggirare sanzioni a Iran e Venezuela*



Ma se mi trombo una russa, spacciandola per ucraina, vale come "trofeo" (o almeno mi evito qualche sanzione) in questo pazzo mondo postmoderno?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma se mi trombo una russa, spacciandola per ucraina, vale come "trofeo" (o almeno mi evito qualche sanzione) in questo pazzo mondo postmoderno?


se vuoi il top Ucraina, carnagione scura , curvy , dotata


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma se mi trombo una russa, spacciandola per ucraina, vale come "trofeo" (o almeno mi evito qualche sanzione) in questo pazzo mondo postmoderno?


Solo se è sangue misto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg dichiara che Shell continuerà ad acquistare petrolio russo, a patto che nel barile il 50,01% provenga da altrove così una miscela non russa.
> è lo stesso metodo usato per aggirare sanzioni a Iran e Venezuela*



E aggirata anche questa sanzione.
Avanti con la prossima  

P.S Ma la Russia non doveva fallire 3 settimane fa ?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E aggirata anche questa sanzione.
> Avanti con la prossima
> 
> P.S Ma la Russia non doveva fallire 3 settimane fa ?


la prossima pagheremo il gasss nella valuta universale: i gettoni d'oro


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E aggirata anche questa sanzione.
> Avanti con la prossima
> 
> P.S Ma la Russia non doveva fallire 3 settimane fa ?


Sta fallendo, piano piano


----------



## cris (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chi vuole partire e arruolarsi è liberissim di farlo


Nessuno sano di mente spero

ma ci sono anche le vie di mezzo, il totale menefreghismo non so quanto sia apprezzabile


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E aggirata anche questa sanzione.
> Avanti con la prossima
> 
> P.S Ma la Russia non doveva fallire 3 settimane fa ?



La Russia ha l’appoggio di tante Nazioni amiche o meglio ostili agli USA.
Le sanzioni le stiamo pagando più noi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la prossima pagheremo il gasss nella valuta universale: i gettoni d'oro



In Italia è già pronto il gratta e vinci una bombola di gas.


----------



## cris (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Russia ha l’appoggio di tante Nazioni amiche o meglio ostili agli USA.
> Le sanzioni le stiamo pagando più noi.


Ma infatti non han molto senso


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelensky ha dichiarato che tutto il progetto europeo è nel mirino della Russia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sta fallendo, piano piano


Probabilmente quella frase "_La Russia fallirà entro 24-48 ore"_ è stata detta dallo stesso personaggio politico che parlava di un Italia in pieno boom economico  

Devo controllare,ma non mi stupirebbe


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Russia ha l’appoggio di tante Nazioni amiche o meglio ostili agli USA.
> *Le sanzioni le stiamo pagando più noi.*



Il bello deve ancora arrivare,e per noi non sarà affatto piacevole 
Li si che ci divertiremo e molti rimpiangeranno di essere andati dietro al parassita ucraino.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il bello deve ancora arrivare,e per noi non sarà affatto piacevole
> Li si che ci divertiremo e molti rimpiangeranno di essere andati dietro al parassita ucraino.



Purtroppo, sappiamo bene che l’Italia DEVE seguire le scelte degli USA.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg dichiara che Shell continuerà ad acquistare petrolio russo, a patto che nel barile il 50,01% provenga da altrove così una miscela non russa.
> è lo stesso metodo usato per aggirare sanzioni a Iran e Venezuela*


quindi se voglio bere una vodka devo farlo per foza con un martini per stare a posto con la coscienza
buono a sapersi


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelensky ha dichiarato che tutto il progetto europeo è nel mirino della Russia.


Ma sicuro, certo, come no?


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Probabilmente quella frase "_La Russia fallirà entro 24-48 ore"_ è stata detta dallo stesso personaggio politico che parlava di un Italia in pieno boom economico
> 
> Devo controllare,ma non mi stupirebbe


Probabile 
Comunque fallisce domani la Russia tranquillo


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Nessuno sano di mente spero
> 
> ma ci sono anche le vie di mezzo, il totale menefreghismo non so quanto sia apprezzabile



Tra il menefreghismo e la terza guerra mondiale la linea è sottilissima.

Nel dubbio, io voto menefreghismo. Lo stesso usato nei confronti dei civili di Libia, Afghanistan, Siria, Iraq, etc etc bombardate dal premio Nobel abbronzato.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma sicuro, certo, come no?



Purtroppo sta riuscendo nel suo piano di coinvolgerci sempre di più.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tra il menefreghismo e la terza guerra mondiale la linea è sottilissima.
> 
> Nel dubbio, io voto menefreghismo. _*Lo stesso usato nei confronti di Libia, Afghanistan, Siria, Iraq, etc etc bombardate dal premio Nobel abbronzato.*_



Sei insensibile. Quelle erano missioni umanitarie.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tra il menefreghismo e la terza guerra mondiale la linea è sottilissima.
> 
> Nel dubbio, io voto menefreghismo. Lo stesso usato nei confronti dei civili di Libia, Afghanistan, Siria, Iraq, etc etc bombardate dal premio Nobel abbronzato.


Game set e match!
Opsss. L’incoerenza mi piace da morire.
Però Admin, sbagli perché questa guerra ci tocca da vicino perché Putin vuole giocare a risiko e in questa guerra muoiono civili, tipo una roba mia vista no?
Arruoliamoci tutti!


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei insensibile. Quelle erano missioni umanitarie.


Li si esportava democrazia, maledetti ingrati!!


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei insensibile. Quelle erano missioni umanitarie.



"Operazioni speciali". Ma ci sono operazioni speciali più uguali delle altre, citando Orwell.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> "Operazioni speciali". Ma ci sono operazioni speciali più uguali delle altre, citando Orwell.


Quelle più erano operazioni speciali senza vittime civili….


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li si esportava democrazia, maledetti ingrati!!



Ad ogni esportazione di democrazia stranamente corrisponde un aumento del PIL degli USA


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quelle più erano operazioni speciali senza *vittime civili….*



In effetti l’esportazione della democrazia si effettua verso gli incivili.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In effetti l’esportazione della democrazia si effettua verso gli incivili.


Certo, e poi gli americani usavano bombe ai fiori


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Dal sito del CDS
Zelensky chiede altre armi all’Occidente ritenendo non abbastanza quanto fatto fino ad ora.


@hakaishin contieniti


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del CDS
> Zelensky chiede altre armi all’Occidente ritenendo non abbastanza quanto fatto fino ad ora.
> 
> 
> @hakaishin contieniti


Vabbè ormai è una macchietta…


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito de La Repubblica è riportata la dichiarazione della portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri della Russia secondo la quale la UE è diventata un dipartimento della Nato.


----------



## Riccardo88 (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito de La Repubblica è riportata la dichiarazione della portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri della Russia secondo la quale la UE è diventata un dipartimento della Nato.


Poteva andare peggio fossimo finiti come dipartimento del Patto di Varsavia.
Dio benedica gli "ameriCani" che ci hanno bombardato al posto dei russi nella ww2, altrimenti ora saremmo un paesino stile Bielorussia con un PIL livello Tunisia, e tanti di noi avrebbero nonni russi/ceceni  
Lavoriamo con o per gli americani, forse, e ci "pagano" bene.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

.

@__king george__ , dacci un taglio con questi post.
Ultimissimo avvertimento.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Aprile 2022)

Quando sento certi discorsi , mi sento grato alla natura per avermi dato un cervello


----------



## Davidoff (10 Aprile 2022)

Per pretendere di non essere i cagnolini degli Usa bisognerebbe prima avere un esercito forte, una linea strategica chiara e politici meno ridicoli, altrimenti si passa solo da un padrone all’altro. Senza gli Usa finiremmo sotto Francia, Germania o Turchia probabilmente, non so se sarebbe conveniente, almeno gli americani stanno a un oceano di distanza.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quando sento certi discorsi , mi sento grato alla natura per avermi dato un cervello



Di questi tempi essere dotati di un cervello non è un requisito necessario


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di questi tempi essere dotati di un cervello non è un requisito necessario



Ahimè.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Per pretendere di non essere i cagnolini degli Usa bisognerebbe prima avere un esercito forte, una linea strategica chiara e politici meno ridicoli, altrimenti si passa solo da un padrone all’altro. Senza gli Usa finiremmo sotto Francia, Germania o Turchia probabilmente, non so se sarebbe conveniente, almeno gli americani stanno a un oceano di distanza.



C è gente che vorrebbe rinunciare alla protezione USA ed essere governata da esseri umani col QI di Salvini e Meloni, questo per dire... grazie a Dio son chiacchiere da bar e le scelte reali poi vengono fatte da chi ha 2 dita di cervello.

Nella vita c'è sempre chi chiacchiera, e chi deve decidere.

Cose ben diverse.

E te lo dice uno, che carta canta, vorrebbe un Europa dal ca... durissimo e la voce grossissima.
Indipendente totale.

Ma ci sono una serie di complicanze che richiedono molto molto tempo.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito de La Repubblica è riportata la dichiarazione della portavoce del Ministero degli Esteri della Russia secondo la quale la UE è diventata un dipartimento della Nato.


Ah! quella scosciata della Zacharova che dice che la nostra irriconoscenza è indecente. Vabbè!
Vorrei tanto dimostrarle la mia indecente riconoscenza...
(Vorrei essere Di Maio e trombarmela sulla scrivania della Farnesina).
A voi la scelta di quale parte del mio desiderio è più indecente...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ah! quella scosciata della Zacharova che dice che la nostra irriconoscenza è indecente. Vabbè!
> Vorrei tanto dimostrarle la mia indecente riconoscenza...
> (*Vorrei essere Di Maio* e trombarmela sulla scrivania della Farnesina).
> A voi la scelta di quale parte del mio desiderio è più indecente...



Voler essere Di Maio è eroico*  *


----------



## Milanoide (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Voler essere Di Maio è eroico* *


Altra indecenza: guardate che ha ragione Travaglio. Di Maio è furbissimo.
Vi "cucinerà" tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Altra indecenza: guardate che ha ragione Travaglio. *Di Maio è furbissimo.*
> Vi "cucinerà" tutti.



Che sia furbo è fuori di dubbio. È riuscito a diventare Ministro degli Esteri pur non campendo nulla, non solo di politica estera


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Altra indecenza: guardate che ha ragione Travaglio. Di Maio è furbissimo.
> Vi "cucinerà" tutti.


Si è fatto fregare da Salvini, che poi si è visto che pollo era pure lui. Stiamo apposto.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Aprile 2022)

...E ma Di Maio è un sostanziale democristiano trasformista col viso di un bel Carabiniere. Lui fra 30 anni ce lo troveremo ancora nei palazzi. 
Salvini boh! Forse come maldestro faccendiere.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che sia furbo è fuori di dubbio. È riuscito a diventare Ministro degli Esteri pur non campendo nulla, non solo di politica estera


Giggino è lo specchio dell’Italia e degli italiani di oggi


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Altra indecenza: guardate che ha ragione Travaglio. Di Maio è furbissimo.
> Vi "cucinerà" tutti.


Si si ci manca pure questa


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giggino è lo specchio dell’Italia e degli italiani di oggi


E infatti basta leggere certi commenti


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quando sento certi discorsi , mi sento grato alla natura per avermi dato un cervello


condivido in pieno


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che sia furbo è fuori di dubbio. È riuscito a diventare Ministro degli Esteri pur non campendo nulla, non solo di politica estera


Vabbè, lì non è furbizia è più che altro chinare il capo dopo aver promesso tutt'altro in campagna elettorale. È molto ben diverso.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Russia ha l’appoggio di tante Nazioni amiche o meglio ostili agli USA.
> Le sanzioni le stiamo pagando più noi.


Ma se hanno l'inflazione fuori controllo e una previsione di -10 sul PIL 2022


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

stavo facendo zapping e ho visto che lo stanno mandando ora su la7
servant of people episodio 1, appena partito l'intermezzo della promozione dei materassi
in effetti difficile vedere la differenza tra piazzisti marketing, guerra o materassi fa poca differenza...


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

grande Belpietro che ha fatto la lista dei paesi dove l'Italia di governo proverà a elemosinare, leggi differenziare pagando di più.
tutti paesi che non hanno appoggiato le sanzioni alla Russia e collaborano da anni con Mosca
Algeria, Mozambico, Angola, Congo, Nigeria, Qatar.

quando andranno in Nigeria, provino a convincere a riprendere qualche clandestino delinquente visto che stanno...


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

peraltro bisogna correggere una cosa, perchè il Qatar è fuori dai giochi visto che hanno tutto assegnato.
servono decine di miliardi di nuovi investimenti, nuovi impianti e anni di tempo
ci ha già sbattuto il muso la Germania, oggi non risolvi niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Papà Draghi questa volta accompagnerà il bimbo Giggino in Algeria, dopo tre incontri a vuoto.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

*Panorama sbeffeggia il duo debunker Puente-Mentana di Open*

e cita solo l'ultima settimana, perchè la lista sarebbe molto più lunga


-3 aprile; una donna viene trovata morta dopo stupro e torture a Mariupol in una scuola divenuta sede di Azov
ha anche una svastica sul corpo fatta con delle bruciature

una deputata di Kiev millanta sia avvenuto a Gostomel
Open Mentana fa di meglio, posta foto e lo racconta come un crimine di guerra russo a Irpin


-5 aprile: su fb una giornalista ucraina del quotidiano Public racconta che suo cugino le avrebbe raccontato di vicini di casa uccisi dai russi e dei due bambini torturati
Dopo qualche ora nasconde il post non reggendo la pressione della menzogna non verificata.

Open Mentana continua a ospitare la panzana senza spiegare ai lettori


-5 aprile: InformNapalm narra che a commettere i presunti crimini a Bucha sarebbe stato un commando asiatico con un comandante della minoranza etnica asiatica dei buriati

salta fuori la foto ma è del 2019 e un giornalista del Manifesto li intervista scoprendo non fossero mai stati lì

Open Mentana non corregge il tiro spiegando le novità emerse


-7 aprile: Open Mentana rilancia intervista della pasionaria vicepremier, secondo cui ci sarebbero dei forni crematori ambulanti usati dai russi per bruciare donne e bambini per non lasciare tracce

Ripete lo stesso anche il sindaco pugile di Kiev

Sui social ucraini parte la propaganda di una foto di un camion aperto in cui si vede uno di questi prodotti

Il sindaco di Mariupol, fuggiro subito, parla di scene che non si vedono dai tempi dei nazisti (in effetti...)

si scopre che la foto è un fermo immagine di un video su youtube da agosto 2013, un'azienda che si occupa di incenerimento biologico di rifiuti animali e vegetali.

Open Mentana tira dritto


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Papà Draghi questa volta accompagnerà il bimbo Giggino in Algeria, dopo tre incontri a vuoto.


due estati fa la fidanzata disse di un corso estivo di inglese per poter fare il ministro degli Esteri, ora serve sul francese


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

il problema non è solo Zelensky, ma anche le persone che lo circondano...uno dei consiglieri alla CNN:

"L’Ucraina è pronta per grandi battaglie.
L’Ucraina deve vincerle, in particolare nel Donbass.
Dopodiché l’Ucraina avrà una posizione negoziale molto più forte, con la quale potrà dettare alcune condizioni. Dopo questo, i presidenti si incontreranno.
Ciò potrebbe richiedere due o tre settimane"


e dobbiamo stare tre settimane a vedervi schiattare o scappare...avremmo anche altro da fare nella vita...


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> condivido in pieno



Grazie!


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

*Governatore regionale di Dnipro:

"Aereoporto e le infrastrutture di collegamento sono completamente distrutti"*


----------



## Swaitak (10 Aprile 2022)

a proposito di guerrafondai, la visita a Taiwan ufficialmente rinviata?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a proposito di guerrafondai, la visita a Taiwan ufficialmente rinviata?



Sì, scusa Covid asintomatico della Pelosi.
Il Pentagono avrà bacchettato i bidenisti come al solito, rischiavano di far scoppiare un vero macello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a proposito di guerrafondai, la visita a Taiwan ufficialmente rinviata?



Ci ha pensato il covid a togliere di mezzo (momentaneamente) la Pelosi da Taiwan


----------



## Swaitak (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, scusa Covid asintomatico della Pelosi.
> Il Pentagono avrà bacchettato i bidenisti come al solito, rischiavano di far scoppiare un vero macello.


mi sono fatto un giro su youtube per carcare la gaffe di Biden postata qui, ho scoperto che c'è una vera e propria mania per le sue gaffe


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema non è solo Zelensky, ma anche le persone che lo circondano...uno dei consiglieri alla CNN:
> 
> "L’Ucraina è pronta per grandi battaglie.
> L’Ucraina deve vincerle, in particolare nel Donbass.
> ...


Vivono ormai in una realtà parallela…


----------



## Riccardo88 (10 Aprile 2022)

Aeroporto di Dnipro completamente distrutto, che bravi questi nazi Ruski. Ma attendiamo un'indagine indipendente che possa verificare chi lo ha distrutto, così come i missili sulla stazione del treno, così come su Bucha..
Secondo i media ruski gli ucraini si stanno bombardando da soli e uccidendo da soli per poter accusare i portatori di pace ceceni, che convenienza


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Aeroporto di Dnipro completamente distrutto, che bravi questi nazi Ruski. Ma attendiamo un'indagine indipendente che possa verificare chi lo ha distrutto, così come i missili sulla stazione del treno, così come su Bucha..
> Secondo i media ruski gli ucraini si stanno bombardando da soli e uccidendo da soli per poter accusare i portatori di pace ceceni, che convenienza


È una guerra. Cosa ti aspettavi bombe ai fiori e oli essenziali?
Ma scherzate?


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Aeroporto di Dnipro completamente distrutto, che bravi questi nazi Ruski. Ma attendiamo un'indagine indipendente che possa verificare chi lo ha distrutto, così come i missili sulla stazione del treno, così come su Bucha..
> Secondo i media ruski gli ucraini si stanno bombardando da soli e uccidendo da soli per poter accusare i portatori di pace ceceni, che convenienza


l'aeroporto è un obiettivo militare...


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Grazie!


di nulla


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

*Patriarca Kirill:*
*
"In questo periodo difficile per la nostra patria, possa il Signore aiutare ognuno di noi a unirci, anche attorno al potere*
*È così che emergerà la vera solidarietà nel nostro popolo, così come la capacità di respingere i nemici esterni e interni e di costruire una vita con più bene, verità e amore"*


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È una guerra. Cosa ti aspettavi bombe ai fiori e oli essenziali?
> Ma scherzate?


non c'è proprio una sega da scherzare

è una guerra e quindi? l'orrore sempre orrore resta

in questo caso portato dai russi

se poi alcuni di voi volete fare i cinici fate pure..io non lo sono


----------



## Riccardo88 (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'aeroporto è un obiettivo militare...


Possibile, ma dubito nascondano i loro aerei in un obiettivo così palese, così come non ci sono aerei militari a Boryspil che infatti non è stato toccato. 
L'aeroporto era nuovo, sarebbe divenuto una via di collegamento importante pure per Krivoy Rog e altre città non così vicine a Kiev.
La stazione del treno con civili, ed i crimini di Bucha di cui abbiamo sentito molto prima che venissero a galla, scusa ma è pura malvagità.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Panorama sbeffeggia il duo debunker Puente-Mentana di Open*
> 
> e cita solo l'ultima settimana, perchè la lista sarebbe molto più lunga
> 
> ...


Open, Butac e co sono i più grandi diffusori di bufale e fake news in Italia.

Sono strumenti nelle mani del padronato e con la scusa del debunking (LOL) cercano di far passare una sola e unica verità. Quella che fa più comodo.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non c'è proprio una sega da scherzare
> 
> è una guerra e quindi? l'orrore sempre orrore resta
> 
> ...


Me ne frega di cosa vuoi fare onestamente
Qua non c’è da fare i cinici ma semplicemente i realisti. È una guerra. Come tutte le guerre è spregevole, sporca, mutilante, pietosa, schifosa
Ma voi scendete dal pero e sembra che non sappiate cosa sia una dannata guerra. Quindi o scherzate o non siete sobri


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Me ne frega di cosa vuoi fare onestamente
> Qua non c’è da fare i cinici ma semplicemente i realisti. È una guerra. Come tutte le guerre è spregevole, sporca, mutilante, pietosa, schifosa
> Ma voi scendete dal pero e sembra che non sappiate cosa sia una dannata guerra. Quindi o scherzate o non siete sobri


non c'entra scendere da nessun pero

a certe cose non mi voglio abituare e continuerò a esprimere il mio schifo per quello che accade e soprattutto per chi lo provoca

anche la mafia è tanto che uccide ma ogni volta è sempre nuovo il mio sdegno


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non c'entra scendere da nessun pero
> 
> a certe cose non mi voglio abituare e continuerò a esprimere il mio schifo per quello che accade e soprattutto per chi lo provoca
> 
> anche la mafia è tanto che uccide ma ogni volta è sempre nuovo il mio sdegno


È semplicemente la guerra. E secondo molti di voi ci dovremmo unire a questa mattanza. 
Mattanza che continuerà finché i russi non saranno sazi e finché gli ucraini vengono pompati da tutto l’occidente, ne avrete tempo per sdegnarvi…


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È semplicemente la guerra. E secondo molti di voi ci dovremmo unire a questa mattanza.
> Mattanza che continuerà finché i russi non saranno sazi e finché gli ucraini vengono pompati da tutto l’occidente, ne avrete tempo per sdegnarvi…


ah beh certo..se dici ai russi "fate come volete" allora magari è piu semplice si..

anche se Falcone e Borsellino avessero detto a Totò Riina "vabè fai pure come vuoi" sarebbero ancora vivi....grazie a Dio non ragionavano cosi...


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È una guerra. Cosa ti aspettavi bombe ai fiori e oli essenziali?
> Ma scherzate?



C'è da restare allibiti


----------



## Shmuk (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Patriarca Kirill:*
> 
> *"In questo periodo difficile per la nostra patria, possa il Signore aiutare ognuno di noi a unirci, anche attorno al potere*
> *È così che emergerà la vera solidarietà nel nostro popolo, così come la capacità di respingere i nemici esterni e interni e di costruire una vita con più bene, verità e amore"*



Se devo pensare ad un capo religioso corrotto e colluso con il potere, Cirillo batte anche gli ayatollah per me.


----------



## Shmuk (10 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, scusa Covid asintomatico della Pelosi.
> Il Pentagono avrà bacchettato i bidenisti come al solito, rischiavano di far scoppiare un vero macello.



Se a Taiwan vogliono fare le cose per bene, non devono invitare la Pelosi, ma un ucraino resistente a caso, sarebbe molto più utile.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah beh certo..se dici ai russi "fate come volete" allora magari è piu semplice si..
> 
> anche se Falcone e Borsellino avessero detto a Totò Riina "vabè fai pure come vuoi" sarebbero ancora vivi....grazie a Dio non ragionavano cosi...


Si si continuate a mischiare capre e cavoli..
Proprio la stessa cosa..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> C'è da restare allibiti


Eh si!
Cose mai viste in guerra eh


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh si!
> Cose mai viste in guerra eh



Eh già. Ogni volta che leggo imparo qualcosa di nuovo sulla guerrahhh. La guerra al tempo dei social


----------



## Swaitak (10 Aprile 2022)

Questo è il sindaco di una cittadina Ucraina, ma vorrei farvi notare la pompa..Cos'è un messaggio subliminale?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh già. Ogni volta che leggo imparo qualcosa di nuovo sulla guerrahhh*. La guerra al tempo dei social*



Roba da rimpiangere l’Istituto Luce. Era meno falso.


----------



## cris (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Panorama sbeffeggia il duo debunker Puente-Mentana di Open*
> 
> e cita solo l'ultima settimana, perchè la lista sarebbe molto più lunga
> 
> ...


partendo dalla premessa che questa non è corretta informazione, supponendo sia vero cio che elenchi.

Immagino che con la stessa accortezza tu sia andato a spulciare il passato di Putin, che ha palesemente ammazzato decine tra giornalisti e politici oppositori?
Dato che si sono sprecate pagine sulla “normale reazione all espansione nato” delle sue azioni folli….

non so, faccio veramente fatica al fare le pulci a chi viene invaso e ammazzato, come ad evidenziare che alla fine della fiera sia colpa sua perche la guerra legittimata da qualcosa


----------



## vota DC (10 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non c'è proprio una sega da scherzare
> 
> è una guerra e quindi? l'orrore sempre orrore resta
> 
> ...


Gli ucraini hanno spostato le forze per la grande offensiva nel Donbass....dal quale sono stati buttati fuori nel 2015 prima dell'arrivo dei russi....l'aeroporto di Dnipro lo avranno sguarnito....sono loro a fare la controffensiva, dovevano coprirsi le spalle prima.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Roba da rimpiangere l’Istituto Luce. Era meno falso.


Minimo.
Oggi stiamo toccando standard di trash inimmaginabile


----------



## vota DC (10 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Minimo.
> Oggi stiamo toccando standard di trash inimmaginabile


In Siria c'era David Puente ed era peggio. Cioè Photoshop di un bambino su un soldato adulto per difendere i ribelli siriani che lo avevano decapitato. Ogni edificio bombardato ad Aleppo era un ospedale pediatrico. Gli islamisti ribelli di Aleppo non erano nazisti, però ottenuta l'amnistia di Assad a loro non bastava: hanno chiesto il libero passaggio e sono andati in Rojava a massacrare i curdi..... assurdo sarebbe come Goebbels sopravvissuto e assolto a Norimberga che si ritrova in Ruanda a massacrare i Tutsi nel dopoguerra!

Diciamo che in questa guerra ucraina circola molta più roba come quantità assoluta di notizie, della Siria circolava meno.... però il contenuto era più tossico anche come percentuale. Basta pensare agli elmetti bianchi.
Qui c'è il però il precedente che di ventimila morti in una zona ristrettissima (non il Donbass intero ma la zona controllata dal governo ucraino dove appunto i ribelli combattevano) non se li sono filati minimamente per otto anni. Ci sono foto ironiche pro ucraina che mostrano Mariupol dopo pochi giorni e la confrontano con Donetsk in otto anni..... appunto perché la gente non sa che Donetsk era il quartiere generale dei ribelli ma il fronte era a 10 chilometri di distanza e il centro era rimasto relativamente intatto, per non parlare di luganks che è a 100 chilometri della zona controllata dal governo.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

*Orsini oggi*

"*Stoltenberg, il segretario generale della Nato, propone di stabilire un esercito permanente ai confini della Russia, mentre i governanti occidentali annunciano di voler inviare una quantità enorme di armi a Kiev, inclusi aerei da guerra. Johnson annuncia l'invio di missili e di armi pesanti. 
La conseguenza è una crescita esponenziale del pericolo di un’internazionalizzazione della guerra, con il coinvolgimento dell’Italia, che ne verrebbe letteralmente travolta* con la conseguente devastazione della sua economia e uno sconvolgimento della vita civile basata sulla moderazione, di cui io sono un gran celebratore.
Per essere chiaro, procedo per punti. 
E poi ditemi voi se il Papa non abbia ragione nel dire che siamo in mano a un gruppo di “pazzi”:

*1) Grandi quantità di armi all’Ucraina attraverso i suoi confini occidentali abitati da Paesi Nato
2) La Russia bombarda le armi provenienti dai Paesi Nato e il loro territorio.
3) La Russia, volendo bombardare la grande quantità di armi, finisce per bombardare anche i soldati Nato.
4) L’Italia si trova in una guerra senza che gli italiani lo vogliano. Il nostro Paese sarà devastato.

Il nostro Parlamento ha smesso di pensare. 
Il movimento pacifista laico e quello cattolico devono saldarsi ed entrare in azione. 
Dobbiamo salvarci da soli. *
Se questo è il futuro che ci aspetta, occorre lavorare per il crollo elettorale dei partiti italiani bellicisti e programmare milioni di schede bianche alle prossime elezioni. 
Urge un partito pacifista.


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

*Banca Mondiale stima al momento a -45,1% il crollo dell'economia ucraina nel 2022*


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

*Serbia riceve per accordo segreto un modernissimo sistema antiaereo cinese, superiore a quello Patriot americano ma inferiore all'S300 russo per gittata
E' il primo paese in Europa ad avere tali armamenti cinesi*


----------



## Andris (10 Aprile 2022)

*domani il primo ministro austriaco sarà a Mosca per incontrare Putin, ieri ha incontrato Zelensky.*


questa notizia è interessante, perchè da settimane c'è il divieto per tutti i capi di stato e di governo europei di entrare in Russia.
evidentemente viene riconosciuto come importante questo incontro per fare un'eccezione

almeno questo sta facendo qualcosa di concreto che non sia sanzioni e armi


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Serbia riceve per accordo segreto un modernissimo sistema antiaereo cinese, superiore a quello Patriot americano ma inferiore all'S300 russo per gittata
> E' il primo paese in Europa ad avere tali armamenti cinesi*


Simpaticissimi i vicini serbi.


----------



## Riccardo88 (11 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Aeroporto di Dnipro completamente distrutto, che bravi questi nazi Ruski. Ma attendiamo un'indagine indipendente che possa verificare chi lo ha distrutto, così come i missili sulla stazione del treno, così come su Bucha..
> Secondo i media ruski gli ucraini si stanno bombardando da soli e uccidendo da soli per poter accusare i portatori di pace ceceni, che convenienza





hakaishin ha scritto:


> È una guerra. Cosa ti aspettavi bombe ai fiori e oli essenziali?
> Ma scherzate?


Il mio commento è chiaramente riferito all'attendibilità dei ruski e dei nuovi portatori di verità tipo Orsini (livelli di demenza mai visti prima).
Scrissi di Bucha prima che il tutto venisse a galla, le sentiamo ogni giorno le mitiche imprese dei liberatori ruski da gente del posto.
I polacchi hanno accolto più di 1 milione di ucraini, se chiamano alle armi mezza popolazione è perché hanno informazioni ed evidentemente non si fidano dei fautori del Ribbentrop-Molotov


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Il mio commento è chiaramente riferito all'attendibilità dei ruski e dei nuovi portatori di verità tipo Orsini (livelli di demenza mai visti prima).
> Scrissi di Bucha prima che il tutto venisse a galla, le sentiamo ogni giorno le mitiche imprese dei liberatori ruski da gente del posto.
> I polacchi hanno accolto più di 1 milione di ucraini, se chiamano alle armi mezza popolazione è perché hanno informazioni ed evidentemente non si fidano dei fautori del Ribbentrop-Molotov


Sono liberi di farsi sterminare i polacchi. Da soli


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini oggi*
> 
> "*Stoltenberg, il segretario generale della Nato, propone di stabilire un esercito permanente ai confini della Russia, mentre i governanti occidentali annunciano di voler inviare una quantità enorme di armi a Kiev, inclusi aerei da guerra. Johnson annuncia l'invio di missili e di armi pesanti.
> La conseguenza è una crescita esponenziale del pericolo di un’internazionalizzazione della guerra, con il coinvolgimento dell’Italia, che ne verrebbe letteralmente travolta* con la conseguente devastazione della sua economia e uno sconvolgimento della vita civile basata sulla moderazione, di cui io sono un gran celebratore.
> ...


si, ma quando saranno le prossime elezioni? con la grave situazione e lo stato di emergenza continuo, non e` responsabile una cosa del genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> si, ma quando saranno le prossime elezioni? con la grave situazione e lo stato di emergenza continuo, non e` responsabile una cosa del genere



In caso di guerra la costituzione prevede il rinvio delle elezioni politiche.


----------

